# Breeding Bitch won't stand for Stud and he is now playing hard to get



## suej102 (16 April 2009)

My lab bitch is on day 15 of season and I have put her to the stud dog on days 11, 13 and 14. She won't let him mount her effectively and yelps when he tries to get 'it on' (so to speak!). I have now taken the bold step of taking stud dog home with me and they are together but he is not showing any interest in her now - other than the odd lick. She on the other hand is now following him around and looking forelorn as he is ignoring her advances! Am not sure if she still isn't ready and would be keen to hear of anyone who has had successful matings from day 15 onwards. She certainly was not seeming ready before, but he was!  (PS. am doing this all responsibly - ie. KC reg, hip,eye,elbow scores etc - but she is a maiden bitch although the stud is proven).


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 April 2009)

I have had a bitch mate and conceive after 21 days so it could be she is not ready yet.  If he is an experienced stud dog he will know when the bitch is ready and not waste his time if she is not.   Were you holding her for the earlier matings, maiden bitches often yelp when the dog first mounts but as long as you have a firm hold of them they usually then accept the dog fine.  Please note I am not advocating force mating an unwilling bitch, just catching hold of her at the crucial time.  Most stud dog owners prefer bitches to be held anyway to avoid the dog getting hurt.  I wouldn't just leave them together, he will get fed up.  Far better to separate them for a while and see if that makes him keener.
Can't really offer any other advice without seeing the bitch, how does she react if you run your hand over her croup, if she is ready she should lift her tail to your touch.


----------



## unitedkatey (16 April 2009)

Maybe they both knows there are to many dogs in the world already.....???


----------



## echodomino (19 April 2009)

Maybe that's irrelevent to the OP in the first place???

Echo MurphysMinder, maiden bitches can be noisy and uncooperative first time and it could be she's not ready yet. 

Could be that the stud dog's not performing now as he's not on his 'turf' so to speak, it could have put him off if he's not settled as such. Stud dogs are funny buggers, one of ours wont perform if we try to help him or hold the bitch anywhere but her collar


----------



## FinnishLapphund (20 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Maybe they both knows there are to many dogs in the world already.....??? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Personally I prefer trying to educate puppy-buyer to make demands and do like The Carthorse daughter, when the breeder she first visited couldn't show the correct papers and give the "right" answers, she didn't buy that breeders puppy without bought from somebody else.   

I don't see how it would benefit dogs to just leave dog breeding to puppy-farmers and backyard breeders? And I don't believe they'll stop as long as they can still sell puppies, but if they can't get their puppies sold, hopefully they're less likely to breed again.





About the original question of this thread, I don't remember anything right now that Murphys Minder didn't mention.


----------



## marinitagsd (20 April 2009)

Maiden females can be hard work because they can reject the male even though they are at optimum time. Best thing is to get a blood test or scan and mate with an experienced stud, HE will know when she is ready, even if she is saying no!
Good luck
Anita
x


----------

